# BAD SANTA 2: UNRATED on Digital 2/14 and 4K ULTRA HD, BLU-RAY™, DVD and VOD 2/21



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> NO ONE’S BETTER SUITED TO BE THIS BAD
> 
> *BAD SANTA 2: UNRATED!*
> 
> ...


----------

